
Human brain networks function in connectome-specific harmonic waves - brahmwg
http://www.nature.com/ncomms/2016/160121/ncomms10340/full/ncomms10340.html
======
dawnbreez
In english, please.

~~~
brahmwg
From a referring article[1] which translates into a human-understandable
format,

"Interestingly, the same kinds of harmonic waves are thought to explain other
self-organising phenomena in nature, such as the patterns that sand forms when
sitting on a vibrating metal plate, or the development of biological patterns
such as the stripes on tigers and spots on leopards."

[1][http://www.sciencealert.com/resting-brainwaves-function-
in-s...](http://www.sciencealert.com/resting-brainwaves-function-in-specific-
harmonic-patterns-study-suggests)

~~~
dawnbreez
So, there's apparently some kind of pattern that just happens in nature?

I should tell my sister, she'd love this. Might have to get her a vibrating-
sand-plate device to put next to her tarot cards.

(In all seriousness, I'm hearing a lot of New-Age style stuff here. Like all
New Age things, I'm skeptical; that doesn't mean that I'm not gonna believe
it, just that I'd like some empirical proof.)

~~~
brahmwg
Agreed, believing these types of articles outright plays into my own
confirmation bias (aka I'd really like to believe this stuff), but really my
goal in sharing this to HN was to hopefully have an open discussion and hear
the variety of well-articulated views this community is infamous for :)

